# how to tell if you shrimps died for old age?



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I know this may sound silly but how would you be able to tell if your shrimp died from old age? or from other causes? lol... i guess it would help if we could identify causes of mystery deaths in our tanks, so we could better trouble shoot the root causes of it... or if its just that the time has come and they pass on naturally...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think when they start complaining about the weather a lot and their children stop visiting them then they die of old age.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Keri said:


> I think when they start complaining about the weather a lot and their children stop visiting them then they die of old age.


That is surely one sad shrimp lol


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Keri said:


> I think when they start complaining about the weather a lot and their children stop visiting them then they die of old age.


Thats one sad shrimp lol


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

keri, thats one sad shrimp lol


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Do an autopsy. That's the only sure way to find out.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> keri, thats one sad shrimp lol





stonedaquarium said:


> That is surely one sad shrimp lol


Just before they die, they begin to repeat themselves :lol:

Sorry cannot resist this one  Hope you done mind.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Gordon ....3rd times a charm eh


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

lol... I suspect he's having the same problems posting that I am


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That and they tell you to "keep off the grass".

Check your GH level, that's a common problem, they'll die during\after a molt.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Chris, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if there's a surefire way to know, but I suppose if the shrimp wasn't full grown, or you have more than one shrimp die on you at once, it's probably not natural.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am not sure what to think about when we talk about age of livestock in captivity. May if their is obvious life cycles.

Do we even have database on how old they live in their natural habitat? The conditions in captivity could be so varied, except may be in a controlled lab environment. With shrimps, I would think that they will die from captivity condition or induced stressed rather than "old age" per se.

Just a thought, I am not even a shrimp keeper except for my SW cleaner shrimp. The longer I had is one for over 4 years. One fish I had I knew for sure had 20 years in captivity and died from condition I induced, tears


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

effox said:


> That and they tell you to "keep off the grass".
> 
> Check your GH level, that's a common problem, they'll die during\after a molt.
> 
> ...


whats an ideal GH level? I normally keep my GH to 4 for both CRS and PFRS


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Any costs for the autopsy?

What are we looking for?



Captured Moments said:


> Do an autopsy. That's the only sure way to find out.


----------

